# enable push notifications



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

what is that?


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

oldtruck said:


> what is that?


Since I enabled push notifications I'm receiving notifications when one of my posts is "liked". 

I'm assuming there's a cause and effect there - maybe there's also more that I've yet to find out about?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

How do you revisit a thread at the point where you left off? It's not obvious to me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I keep saying no to enabling push verifications. I don't need to get more messages.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

NextTimeAround said:


> How do you revisit a thread at the point where you left off? It's not obvious to me.


I am when tapping on new cloud, the latest threads pop-up then on a thread I was watching/participating in, l just tap on the title and it takes me to where I left off.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?

Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads?









We Are Live - Community Feedback


Dear Community Members, We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *weekly updates* (approximately) that are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything. 

I will be closing this thread to avoid confusion but we absolutely want to hear all of the feedback, both good and bad. We are just asking that it be posted to the community feedback thread.









We Are Live - Community Feedback


Dear Community Members, We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





Make sure to check out our new *FAQs* as well. 

- Cricket


----------

